
Antifeatures - nreece
http://www.fsf.org/bulletin/2007/fall/antifeatures/
======
wmf
Counterpoint: Price discrimination allows people who can't afford the full
version to buy the crippled version.

Joel had an entertaining Yegge-long post on this topic:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckie...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckies.html)

Of course, you can't even have that discussion with FSFers, since they're
interested in freedom at any cost. Also, price discrimination does not apply
if the vendor _only_ sells the crippled version (as with many DRM systems).

